# Kayfun Mtank On A Russian Clone



## ProDiCaL (31/8/14)

So i here i was sitting with my russian in hand vaping away and i started noticing leaking along the side of my tank. At first thought my mind clicked away to faulty washers so i changed then. Clearly not solving the issue it came to my attention that the threading on the Pyrex tank section was screwed(not sure if its appropriate but anyway). Been using the stainless still tank section now for awhile but with that i can never tell exactly when my juice is running low until i get the deep fried socks taste in my mouth. Which to many on the forum im sure is an experience we try to avoid at all costs.

Been browsing around for a replacement section for the clear tank section but no luck. But i see that the kayfuns have thier own M-Tank insert.

Sooo my question is will the two be compatible since the tanks seem very similar ? Will it work or am i stuck with the unexpected burnt as i dont intend to be refilling just because every day just to avoid it. 

Thanx in advance for any helpful inputs.


Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/14)

I don't have a Russian, only a Kayfun but as far as I can tell the Russian and Kayfun parts are interchangeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (31/8/14)

Eish that bring some happiness. Im hoping there is a brave soul out there who has both and an m-tank willing to try it out just to be 100% sure before i invest into it


Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/8/14)

They normally interchangeable I used my m tank on both.


----------



## Riaz (1/9/14)

I'm using the kayfun clear tank on my Russian and it's fits perfectly. 
So I'll say you're safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (1/9/14)

Thanx @Riaz time to give VapeKing some mail 


Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (2/9/14)

Double checked for you and everything fits perfectly except for the top of the metal chimney from the Russian which is a bit long but if you use the plastic top and metal bottom you're still good to go! All else threads on super easily.


----------



## ProDiCaL (18/9/14)

Sorry about late reply but thanx had a friend order me one


Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV


----------

